# Senko under a slip float?



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone tried this for deep bass? I would think it would be a great presentation as the fall is the best part of the Senko. You could pull it up, let it fall, etc. Thoughts?

Bassthumb


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Just read an issue of InFisherman from this past Spring (maybe March or April) that talked about how to work Senko's under a float. It's a very descriptive story on the technique.


----------

